# auto start



## pureplayaz (Apr 29, 2010)

hello all i have a quick question, i had a prostart remote starter installed in my car after like a year my remote broke, so recently i purchased another prostart remote starter. so my question is the last one i installed the model number for it is CT-3400-TW, the one i got right now the model number is CT-3460-TW and it has the exact same remote so will this remote work with the 3400 model i still have installed in my car or i have to install the 3460 in my car? because the cables are the same for both the model and if i remove the 3400 and connect the 3460 to those cables will it work like that way. your help will be appreciated than you very much.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

pureplayaz said:


> hello all i have a quick question, i had a prostart remote starter installed in my car after like a year my remote broke, so recently i purchased another prostart remote starter. so my question is the last one i installed the model number for it is CT-3400-TW, the one i got right now the model number is CT-3460-TW and it has the exact same remote so will this remote work with the 3400 model i still have installed in my car or i have to install the 3460 in my car? because the cables are the same for both the model and if i remove the 3400 and connect the 3460 to those cables will it work like that way. your help will be appreciated than you very much.



Yes , you will have to teach it the new remote though.


----------

